# miniSÆS : Fondue du 27 décembre à Châtel-Saint-Denis [Café du Tivoli]



## J_K (18 Décembre 2005)

L'hiver est là, avec, on l'aura vu, son cortège de neige et de froid, mais aussi, le ski et les fondues, on est encore en Suisse, il faut être fier de ces traditions! :love: 

À propos de tradition, on s'organise cette ÆS annuelle autour d'une fondue, notre ami Sylko proposait de se retrouver à Châtel-Saint-Denis. 

*Mardi 27 décembre*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​ 







- J_K :love:
- 
- 







- 
- 
- 







- 
- 
- 



*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- J_K: Reste trois places dans la J_Kmobile! 
-


----------



## iMax (18 Décembre 2005)

*Mardi 27 décembre*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​






- J_K :love:
- iMax
- 







- 
- 
- 







- 
- 
- 



*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- J_K: Reste trois places dans la J_Kmobile! 
-


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

Non merci.


----------



## J_K (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non merci.



Je suis sûr qu'à la reflexion, le vin blanc et le fromage auront raison de toi!


----------



## molgow (18 Décembre 2005)

Le Café du Tivoli c'est lequel ? C'est celui qui se trouve au centre du village juste à côté du giratoire ?
Si oui alors le patron est un élu UDC non ?


----------



## J_K (18 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le Café du Tivoli c'est lequel ? C'est celui qui se trouve au centre du village juste à côté du giratoire ?
> Si oui alors le patron est un élu UDC non ?



Si tu le dis, mais peu m'importe, je dois dire, je préfère bien manger que manger socialo! 

Nan franchement je me fiche bien de savoir à quel parti appartient le patron du bistrot, parce que tu sais le resto dans lequel tu est allé il y a deux semaine, eh bien le serveur des tables paires est aussi membre de l'UDC, nan franchement, tu ne trouves pas ridicule de réfléchir de la sorte?


----------



## kisco (18 Décembre 2005)

*Mardi 27 décembre*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​






- J_K :love:
- iMax
- 







- Kisco (ça me semble faisable  )
- 
- 







- 
- 
- 



*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- J_K: Reste trois places dans la J_Kmobile! 
-


----------



## molgow (18 Décembre 2005)

C'était une simple question... 
Et non, je ne me trouve pas ridicule de penser à ça. 
Mon porte-monnaie n'est pas illimité, et il y a pleins de gens qui méritent que je dépense mon argent chez eux, d'autres moins...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Décembre 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Je suis sûr qu'à la reflexion, le vin blanc et le fromage auront raison de toi!


Nan le 23 je fais une quadri fondue bleue-cidre, vacherin, morille-cognac, tête de moine-champagne, alors je pense que des molécules de fromage j'en aurai encore dans la tête


----------



## playaman (18 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non merci.


Je propose chez SM pour la fondue    



			
				J_K a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis, mais peu m'importe, je dois dire, je préfère bien manger que manger socialo!
> 
> Nan franchement je me fiche bien de savoir à quel parti appartient le patron du bistrot, parce que tu sais le resto dans lequel tu est allé il y a deux semaine, eh bien le serveur des tables paires est aussi membre de l'UDC, nan franchement, tu ne trouves pas ridicule de réfléchir de la sorte?


T'en que tu le sais pas, c'est plus simple...
Apres c'est a toi de savoir ce que tu acceptes, perso j'ai peur que un peu bourré je l'invective  

...Et manger des petits enfants Ca te dis ? T'en que c'est bon 

*Mardi 27 décembre*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​ 






- J_K :love:
- iMax
- 







- Kisco (ça me semble faisable  )
- playaman
- 







- 
- 
- 



*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- J_K: Reste trois places dans la J_Kmobile! 
-



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan le 23 je fais une quadri fondue bleue-cidre, vacherin, morille-cognac, tête de moine-champagne, alors je pense que des molécules de fromage j'en aurai encore dans la tête



A peine lever j'ai deja faim  
Avoir des envies de fondue avec le café, je crois que c'est une premiere ! 
 

'tain sm, tu fais chi...er


----------



## J_K (18 Décembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> (...) Et manger des petits enfants Ca te dis ? T'en que c'est bon



Bah! Pourquoi pas? Mais semble-t-il l'humain n'est pas une viande très bonne, ce serait trop salé, mais je dois avouer que je n'ai encore jamais goûté, mais du serpent et autres insectes, oui et ma foi tout n'est pas immonde...

Bon je vous laisse sur toutes ces considérations de malbouffe, etc...


----------



## Mitch (18 Décembre 2005)

Juste une question c'est le midi ou le soir.... parce que le soir je suis deja invité mais le midi ca me va


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

*Mardi 27 décembre*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​




- J_K :love:
- iMax
- 






- Kisco (ça me semble faisable  )
- playaman
- La mouette (ça devrait aussi être faisable )





- 


*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- J_K: Reste trois places dans la J_Kmobile!


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2005)

ÆS-mini Fondue
"mini fondue" : mouarfff...
C'est pas un titre pour Sylko  Vous l'avez déjà eu à table le montagnard :rateau:


----------



## playaman (19 Décembre 2005)

Mitch a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question c'est le midi ou le soir.... parce que le soir je suis deja invité mais le midi ca me va



Je pense que c'est le soir...


----------



## J_K (19 Décembre 2005)

Mitch a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question c'est le midi ou le soir.... parce que le soir je suis deja invité mais le midi ca me va



Je pensais plutôt le soir, comme il y en a qui bossent ce jour-là, donc de préférence le soir, désolé Mitch. :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

Au fait, pourquoi le café du tivoli là-bas ? y a une raison spéciale ? réputation etc ?


----------



## J_K (19 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pourquoi le café du tivoli là-bas ? y a une raison spéciale ? réputation etc ?



D'après Sylko, la fondue y est excellente, et c'est surtout pour être plus centré par rapport aux Fribourgeois, Lausanne est un peu loin pour eux, donc à Châtel-Saint-Denis on a coupé la poire en deux, plus ou moins!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

Je crois sylko sur paroles


----------



## J_K (19 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois sylko sur paroles



Je suis du même avis, Sylko est de bon conseil en ce qui concerne des mets de ce genre! :love:


----------



## Mitch (19 Décembre 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais plutôt le soir, comme il y en a qui bossent ce jour-là, donc de préférence le soir, désolé Mitch. :rose:



Bon alors la prochaine fois alors....

le plus désolé c'est moi


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Je suis du même avis, Sylko est de bon conseil en ce qui concerne des mets de ce genre! :love:


Il est de bon conseils toujours :rateau:


----------



## sylko (19 Décembre 2005)

Coucou tout le monde!  

Le choix du Tivoli est d'abord géographique et ensuite gastronomique. 

Il est peut-être un peu décentré par rapport à Lausanne, mais il a l'avantage d'offrir l'occasion à d'autres de participer à une de nos soirées. 

Les fondues y sont vraiment excellentes. Et je doute que le patron aille du temps à consacrer à la politique, avec tout le boulot qu'il a.  Et dans le temps, l'UDC en Suisse romande, s'appelait le Parti des paysans, artisans et indépendants. Donc il doit savoir faire la fondue, si c'est lui. 

Kisco, il y a quelques temps, tu avais proposé un site sympa sur la fondue.


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2005)

Humm... Souvenirs de fondue :rateau:




​


----------



## sylko (19 Décembre 2005)

*Mardi 27 décembre*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​





- J_K :love:
- iMax
- Sylko
- 






- Kisco (ça me semble faisable  )
- playaman
- La mouette (ça devrait aussi être faisable )





- 


*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- J_K: Reste trois places dans la J_Kmobile! 

*Au départ de la Riviera*
- Trois places dans la sylkomobile!


----------



## iMax (19 Décembre 2005)

En parlant de fondue, j'ai retrouvé ceci dans quelque archive...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

*Mardi 27 décembre*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​





- J_K :love:
- iMax
- Sylko
- 






- Kisco (ça me semble faisable  )
- playaman
- La mouette (ça devrait aussi être faisable )





- WebO (boulot)


*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- J_K: Reste trois places dans la J_Kmobile! 

*Au départ de la Riviera*
- Trois places dans la sylkomobile!


----------



## iMax (20 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> - WebO (boulot)



Doh !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Doh !



Dispo le 27 par contre...


----------



## J_K (20 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dispo le 27 par contre...


Eh bien pour l'instant je n'ai rien réservé, on peut changer la date si tout le monde est d'accord! :d

Voilà, on va laisser les statistiques décider de la date, le sondage ferme dans 5 jours, soit le 25. 

À ce moment la date ayant le plus de vote sera retenue. Il va de soi que l'on peut voter pour plusieurs dates, ou toutes, si le jour nous est égal, personnellement, toutes me vont à l'exception du 26, donc j'ai voté pour les autres.  :love:


----------



## sylko (20 Décembre 2005)

Arghhh! J'ai bêtement voté pour le 29, sans avoir lu le message de WebO.
Le 27 me va également, mais pas moyen de modifier. :hein:


----------



## iMax (20 Décembre 2005)

Le sondage est à peine lancé que déja certains arrivent à le faire merder 

Au fait, Pitchoune, Pascal, Mouette, Molgow et les autres suisses, vous viendez ??? :love:


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

Tiens peut être que je passerais vous dire bonjour les suisses...;


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

hum finalement une fondue de plus c'est pas si grave


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hum finalement une fondue de plus c'est pas si grave



J'ai dit bonjour pas une fondue...


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hum finalement une fondue de plus c'est pas si grave


Mouarfff...
Les 3 B, cela te perdra :rateau:


----------



## playaman (20 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hum finalement une fondue de plus c'est pas si grave



Ok mais tu viens avec une copine alors...
Celle du LUFF ce serait bien.

3b c'est pour les petits joueur, moi je prendrais du 75c


----------



## sylko (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tiens peut être que je passerais vous dire bonjour les suisses...;


 
Waouww, en plus si nous avons la visite de la Mère Noël...


----------



## J_K (20 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Waouww, en plus si nous avons la visite de la Mère Noël...



En effet, cela risque de ne pas être triste...! :love:


----------



## molgow (20 Décembre 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, Pitchoune, Pascal, Mouette, Molgow et les autres suisses, vous viendez ??? :love:



Pour l'instant je peux pas dire... C'est trop loin, je sais pas du tout ce que je ferais à ces dates. Mais choisissez déjà une date et je vous redirais !


----------



## J_K (20 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant je peux pas dire... C'est trop loin, je sais pas du tout ce que je ferais à ces dates. Mais choisissez déjà une date et je vous redirais !



J'aimerai bien, mais faut contenter tout le monde, pas évident! 

Mais je crois que l'on se profile gentiment vers le 27.12... :love:

Comme de juste, rien est certain, mais il semblerait qu'il en soit ainsi finalement!


----------



## LeSqual (21 Décembre 2005)

Coucou les Z'amis! et surtout SANTE  

Moi j'ai voter pour le 28 parce que c'est la moins pire des dates... mais je crains que même le 28 ne soit pas possible pour moi...  

J'attends ce petit break depuis si longtemps que j'y ai déja planifié une ribanbelle de trucs!!! :love: 

Mais qui sait.... je reviendrai faire un chti tour bientot quand tout sera plus claire...

Byzoux! :love:


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh! J'ai bêtement voté pour le 29, sans avoir lu le message de WebO.
> Le 27 me va également, mais pas moyen de modifier. :hein:


J'ai voté pour toi


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> J'attends ce petit break depuis si longtemps que j'y ai déja planifié une ribanbelle de trucs!!! :love:


Je savais que t'attachais pitchoune


----------



## sylko (23 Décembre 2005)

Je remonte...

*Mardi 27 décembre*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​ 





- J_K :love:
- iMax
- Sylko >> le 27, 28 ou le 29
- 






- Kisco (ça me semble faisable  )
- playaman
- La mouette (ça devrait aussi être faisable )





- WebO (boulot)


*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- J_K: Reste trois places dans la J_Kmobile! 

*Au départ de la Riviera*
- Trois places dans la sylkomobile!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2005)

*Mardi 27 décembre*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​ 





- J_K :love:
- iMax
- Sylko >> le 27, 28 ou le 29
- WebO, bah le 27 oui.






- Kisco (ça me semble faisable  )
- playaman
- La mouette (ça devrait aussi être faisable )





- 


*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- J_K: Reste trois places dans la J_Kmobile! 

*Au départ de la Riviera*
- Trois places dans la sylkomobile!


----------



## playaman (24 Décembre 2005)

*Mardi 27 décembre*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​ 





- J_K :love:
- iMax
- Sylko >> le 27, 28 ou le 29
- WebO, bah le 27 oui.
- playaman






- Kisco (ça me semble faisable  )
- La mouette (ça devrait aussi être faisable )





- 


*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- J_K: Reste trois places dans la J_Kmobile! 

*Au départ de la Riviera*
- Trois places dans la sylkomobile!


----------



## golf (25 Décembre 2005)

Alors, quelle date arrêtez vous


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2005)

Le 27 ?


----------



## J_K (25 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Alors, quelle date arrêtez vous





			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le 27 ?



Nous sommes le 25, donc le sondage va se bloquer et, en effet, le 27 me semble être la bonne date! 

Bien voyons qui vient... 

*Mardi 27 décembre 2005*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​ 






- J_K
- iMax
- Sylko
- WebO
- playaman






- Kisco
- La mouette





- 
- 


*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- Trois places dans la J_Kmobile!

*Au départ de la Riviera*
- Trois places dans la sylkomobile!


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes le 25, donc le sondage va se bloquer et, en effet, le 27 me semble être la bonne date!
> 
> Bien voyons qui vient...


On dit le 27? Tu réserves? LeSqual/Pitchoune vont sans doute se pointer.


*Mardi 27 décembre 2005*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​ 






- J_K
- iMax
- Sylko
- WebO
- playaman
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune






- Kisco
- La mouette





- 
- 


*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- Trois places dans la J_Kmobile!

*Au départ de la Riviera*
- Trois places dans la sylkomobile!


----------



## ricchy (25 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Mardi 27 décembre 2005*
> 
> *miniÆS Fondue*
> 
> *Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​



*C'est bien joli, mais c'est à quelle heure ? 
J'ai mon cours de chinois jusqu'à 20h00.
C'est un peu tard pour partir de Lausanne, nan ?*


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2005)

ricchy a dit:
			
		

> *C'est bien joli, mais c'est à quelle heure ?
> J'ai mon cours de chinois jusqu'à 20h00.
> C'est un peu tard pour partir de Lausanne, nan ?*



Sinon tu nous rejoins plus tard.  Tu as une voiture, parce que sinon c'est pas évident pour arriver à Châtel. :hein:

Quelle heure? J_K? 19h30? 20h?


----------



## molgow (25 Décembre 2005)

Je sais toujours pas si je vais venir, mais je pense plutôt que non.


----------



## kisco (25 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je sais toujours pas si je vais venir, mais je pense plutôt que non.


pareil pour moi finalement


----------



## ricchy (26 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu nous rejoins plus tard.  Tu as une voiture, parce que sinon c'est pas évident pour arriver à Châtel. :hein:
> 
> Quelle heure? J_K? 19h30? 20h?


*

Justement j'ai pas de tuture.
Ça serai avec plaisir que je viendrai si ils y en a qui partent à 20h00, mais je comprends que ça peux faire tard.
Sinon c'est pas grave, il y en aura d'autres cette année.*:love:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

En partant à 20h t'arrives à 20h30 max, doncx au pire tu ne loupes que l'apéro, ce qui, ces jours, esst très raisonnable


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En partant à 20h t'arrives à 20h30 max, doncx au pire tu ne loupes que l'apéro, ce qui, ces jours, esst très raisonnable



T'es optimiste: 30 minutes pour faire Lausanne - Châtel en transports publics.  

Sinon quelqu'un a vu J_K?...


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2005)

Je confirme ma présence demain


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2005)

Le resto est réservé.  ​ 
*Rendez-vous demain à partir de 19h30 au Tivoli à Châtel. 

**Mardi 27 décembre 2005*​ 
*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​ 






- J_K
- iMax
- Sylko
- WebO
- playaman
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- La mouette






- ricchy
- 




- kisco
- 


*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- Trois places dans la J_Kmobile!

*Au départ de la Riviera*
- Trois places dans la sylkomobile! ​


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2005)

On dit le 27? Tu réserves? LeSqual/Pitchoune vont sans doute se pointer.


*Mardi 27 décembre 2005*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​ 







- J_K
- iMax
- Sylko
- WebO
- playaman
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- La mouette





- Kisco






- 
- 


*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- Trois places dans la J_Kmobile!

*Au départ de la Riviera*
- Trois places dans la sylkomobile!


----------



## kisco (26 Décembre 2005)

bon, bah demain ça joue plus pour moi, amusez-vous bien 

*Mardi 27 décembre 2005*

*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​ 






- J_K
- iMax
- Sylko
- WebO
- playaman
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- La mouette





-






- Kisco 


*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- Trois places dans la J_Kmobile!

*Au départ de la Riviera*
- Trois places dans la sylkomobile!


----------



## LeSqual (26 Décembre 2005)

à demain et 1000 Byzoux!:love: 

19h30 en haut! c'est bien ça...?

Kisco??? on se serait enfin croisé....


----------



## J_K (26 Décembre 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> à demain et 1000 Byzoux!:love:
> 
> 19h30 en haut! c'est bien ça...?
> 
> Kisco??? on se serait enfin croisé....




Oui absolument, j'ai réservé pour 19h30. Directement là-haut! La table est à mon nom, j'ai voulu donner le nom "MacG", mais la nana voulait un vrai nom, alors voilà, personnellement j'y serai dès 19h15, pour accueillir les premiers! :love:

À demain,


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> mais la nana voulait un vrai nom



apportez-lui la banderole


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2005)

*Mardi 27 décembre 2005*


*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​ 






- J_K
- iMax
- Sylko
- WebO
- playaman
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- La mouette
- _Invité surprise_





- ricchy
- molgow
- kisco





- 
-


*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- Trois places dans la J_Kmobile!

*Au départ de la Riviera*
- Trois places dans la sylkomobile!


----------



## J_K (26 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> apportez-lui la banderole



Ah! oui, la banderole, elle est où? On peut la prendre demain soir???


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> - _Invité surprise_


L'enfoirée il a exprès calculer pour que j'en ai marre du frometon !!!!


----------



## playaman (27 Décembre 2005)

A ce soir


----------



## J_K (27 Décembre 2005)

À tout à l'heure... :love:


----------



## sylko (27 Décembre 2005)

A tout à l'heure... avec la banderole. 

J'ai toujours 3 places dans la Sylkomobile, depuis Vevey ou Montreux.


----------



## J_K (27 Décembre 2005)

Donc, voilà la liste des invités! 
iMax, n'existant pas, il ne sera pas des nôtres, il s'agit d'un imprévu de dernière minute, il présente ses plates excuses à tout MacG! 

*Mardi 27 décembre 2005*


*miniÆS Fondue*

*Café du Tivoli, Châtel-Saint-Denis*​ 






- J_K
- Sylko
- WebO
- playaman
- LeSqual
- Pitchoune
- La mouette
- _Invité surprise_





- ricchy
- molgow
- kisco





- 
-


*Co-voiturage*

*Au départ de Lausanne*
- Trois places dans la J_Kmobile!

*Au départ de la Riviera*
- Trois places dans la sylkomobile!



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> (...) J'ai toujours 3 places dans la Sylkomobile, depuis Vevey ou Montreux.


Idem pour la JKmobile, depuis Lausanne!


----------



## playaman (27 Décembre 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Donc, voilà la liste des invités!
> iMax, n'existant pas, il ne sera pas des nôtres, il s'agit d'un imprévu de dernière minute, il présente ses plates excuses à tout MacG!




Je parie que c'est encor une histoire de copine  
Je crois qu'il lui faut une transfusion de sang d'italiens, ou de tout autre ethnies du sud de l'europe ayant pleins de poils sur le torse


----------



## molgow (27 Décembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je sais toujours pas si je vais venir, mais je pense plutôt que non.



Je suis sûr que non. J'ai une raclette chez un pote 

Bonne soirée, et faisez gaffe avec l'alcool :rateau:


----------



## golf (27 Décembre 2005)

Gaffe à quoi  
Faut de l'anti-gel par les temps qui courent


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2005)

*L'invitée surprise a bien été réceptionnée à la gare... :love:
*


----------



## golf (27 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> - _Invité surprise_





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *L'invitée surprise a bien été réceptionnée à la gare...*


Alors c'est é ou ée


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2005)

J'vous jure que c'est pas moi !


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'vous jure que c'est pas moi !



Sauvé :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

> L'invitée surprise a bien été réceptionnée à la gare..



C'est un colis?

SM attention aux sinus.....


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

moi j'attend 20h


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi j'attend 20h


Pour manger la fondue? ou l'invitée surprise...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

dans mon idée c'est exactement pareil


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dans mon idée c'est exactement pareil


Bon appétit...


----------



## sylko (27 Décembre 2005)

Arghhh! Je me suis fait une sacrée frayeur en descendant de Châtel-St-Denis. La Sylkomobile est devenue incontrôlable sur 50 mètres et la rencontre avec la glissière a été proche.


----------



## J_K (28 Décembre 2005)

Pour la descente, aucun problème. 

Mais en revanche, une fois à Vevey, au bistrot, y'avais personne! 

Je suis donc rentré, et me voici, à deux doigts d'aller me coucher! :love:


----------



## Dory (28 Décembre 2005)

Et la fondue?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2005)

Vous avez fini tôt ...


----------



## Dory (28 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez fini tôt ...




Ils se sont éparpillés exprès


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2005)

Connaissant le WebO, chaud comme une baraque à frites, il est en virée avec le wookie !


----------



## Dory (28 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Connaissant le WebO, chaud comme une baraque à frites, il est en virée avec le wookie !



Il ne faut pas oublier ""le paquet à la gare""...


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas le wookie ?


----------



## playaman (28 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh! Je me suis fait une sacrée frayeur en descendant de Châtel-St-Denis. La Sylkomobile est devenue incontrôlable sur 50 mètres et la rencontre avec la glissière a été proche.



Je comprends mieux, je pensais que tu me laissais passer pour faire voiture balais, puis j'ai vu que tu ne bougeais plus. 
En voyais pitchoune passer me suis dis tout va bien.

T'as chainé ?

Au dessus de Vevey plus un flocon, une chance  

La fondue au Vacherin etait excellente, la meringue a la double creme pareil, mais je me sens crrement lourd et si j'avais un ou deux alca ils y passeraient  

Merci pour cette tres chouette soirée et ce decor en parfaite adéquation avec cette periode de fetes.


----------



## Dory (28 Décembre 2005)

On aura droit à des photos surement...


----------



## playaman (28 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le wookie ?



... 

Perso ma mere gardais ma fille a la maison... Et vu le nombre de Genevois present (moi) bein conduire en etat d'ivresse quand t'as 5 ans de sursis t'évite de faire des folies aux volants.

Deux bonnes raisons pour rentrer tot !

P.S : ouf l'honneur est sauf


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas oublier ""le paquet à la gare""...



Bah, on sait déjà que c'était pas toi, forcément déçu...

Sinon, vous connaissez pas un bon nettoyant pour lunettes, j'ai pas vu que c'était une SAES. Je pensais que c'était sur Paris, comme d'hab... Si j'aurais sû j'aurais venu.

On attend les photos. Toujour marrant, une nappe un soir de fondue.


----------



## Dory (28 Décembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Perso ma mere gardais ma fille a la maison... Et vu le nombre de Genevois present (moi) bein conduire en etat d'ivresse quand t'as 5 ans de sursis t'évite de faire des folies aux volants.
> 
> ...


C'est très prudent par ce temps...et on n'est jamais seul sur la route ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> On aura droit à des photos surement...


certainement... 



			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> t'évite de faire des folies aux volants.


la fenêtre ouverte était la pour te rafraîchir...


----------



## playaman (28 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la fenêtre ouverte était la pour te rafraîchir...



Playa style forever  

J'avais prevus le coup et piqué la berline de mon pere  :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2005)

Oui parce que c'est comment dire ? Vivifiant on va dire dans ta voiture ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui parce que c'est comment dire ? Vivifiant on va dire dans ta voiture ...



ta pudeur t'honore


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> On aura droit à des photos surement...



Allo ?!


----------



## playaman (28 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui parce que c'est comment dire ? Vivifiant on va dire dans ta voiture ...



C'est vrai que la vodka etait pas mal  

Les photos ce sera une special floue :hein:


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

I will survive :love:  

Back home...

Très sympa !!!!

:rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2005)

T'as un bout de fromage là ...


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'as un bout de fromage là ...



Je me défromage oui 






Le fond de la fondue....

T'as vu maman j'ai tout mangé :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je me défromage oui



t'as encore du dentifrice sur le bout du nez  :rateau:


----------



## playaman (28 Décembre 2005)

Je crois que je vais vomir...
Mais pour une fois ce sera pas parceque j'ai trop bu  

©Pitin je me fais vieux, voila que je digere plus


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le fond de la fondue....
> 
> T'as vu maman j'ai tout mangé :love: :love:


où est l'½uf 



			
				playaman a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais vomir...
> Mais pour une fois ce sera pas parceque j'ai trop bu
> 
> ©Pitin je me fais vieux, voila que je digere plus


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

On était connecté


----------



## playaman (28 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>


Merci Lemmy 

Juste pour rappel...
Une certaine fondue  







J'ai appris ce soir que je n'avais pas été le seul a la trouver... Etrange


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2005)

Tiens ça me rappelle un truc ...


----------



## playaman (28 Décembre 2005)

C'est ma tournée


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2005)

Je viens d'apprendre que la mouette est une chaudasse ... C'est bon à savoir !


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon nous voilà rentré... à pied.  Excellente soirée, mais je peux pas en dire plus pour l'instant, j'ai à faire... :love:

Bisettes      :love::rose::rose:


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2005)

Oublie pas les photos de ce qui va suivre .. :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'apprendre que la mouette est une chaudasse ... C'est bon à savoir !




Me suis brûlé...tellement je suis une chaudasse :rateau:


----------



## iNano (28 Décembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour rappel...
> Une certaine fondue
> 
> J'ai appris ce soir que je n'avais pas été le seul a la trouver... Etrange


Bon, en même temps, personne n'est mort...


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Décembre 2005)

Super soirée, merci encore à tous! 

J_K, tu as dû descendre comme un bourrin en Mercedes!  On est allé direct au bar avec LeSqual et Webo  Tant pis, on s'est juste loupé.

Et en plus, Sylko nous avait amené la neige depuis Villars!

Bonne journée à tous  

PS: Sylko: LeSqual m'a demandé ce que c'est le site pour avoir les abo moins chers à Villars


----------



## LeSqual (28 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh! Je me suis fait une sacrée frayeur en descendant de Châtel-St-Denis. La Sylkomobile est devenue incontrôlable sur 50 mètres et la rencontre avec la glissière a été proche.



Vive la Sylko mobile!!!

Tellement sophistiquée qu'elle prend les commandes!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2005)

*Taho!* est reparti dans le Sud (enfin au nord du sud... ) tout à l'heure.  Je vais voir ce que je peux faire de mes quelques photos. 

Soirée très sympa, bien mangé (fondue + meringue double crème + bière que j'ai oublié le nom, mais à 14°, c'est solide tout ça... :sick: )  

A bientôt... 

Et La Mouette c'est une... Non... Enfin quand même oui...


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et La Mouette c'est une... Non... Enfin quand même oui...



Parles!!!  ou tu seras sauvagement torturé par cette folle tordue de Sonny


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Parles!!!  ou tu seras sauvagement torturé par cette folle tordue de Sonny



Il attend que ça


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Parles!!!  ou tu seras sauvagement torturé par cette folle tordue de Sonny



Alors je me tais.


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Alors je me tais.




Coquine va


----------



## Dory (28 Décembre 2005)

La fête continue ou c'est les relents de la fondue?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Toi aussi tu trouves que ce sujet sens bizarre ?


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Me suis brûlé...tellement je suis une chaudasse :rateau:




Ca donne presque envie de te recouvrir de fromage ...


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Taho! est reparti dans le Sud



Il existe !!! Tu l'as vu ??? 
Tu peux répondre à LA question Ultime


----------



## Stargazer (28 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Taho! est reparti dans le Sud (enfin au nord du sud... ) tout à l'heure.  Je vais voir ce que je peux faire de mes quelques photos.



Ah y a donc des photos de cette nuit de passion fugace mais intense !


----------



## iMax (28 Décembre 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J_K, tu as dû descendre comme un bourrin en Mercedes!



C'est bien possible...


----------



## golf (28 Décembre 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J_K, tu as dû descendre comme un bourrin en Mercedes!


La comparaison est bonne, à un détail près : un bourrin, cela ne galope pas vite 
D'ailleurs j'ai pu vérifier, son char ne va guère vite :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah y a donc des photos de cette nuit de passion fugace mais intense !




Elles tardent à venir


----------



## J_K (28 Décembre 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J_K, tu as dû descendre comme un bourrin en Mercedes!  On est allé direct au bar avec LeSqual et Webo  Tant pis, on s'est juste loupé.



Ben pas plus vite que vous, j'ai pris l'autoroute, et je roulais à 40km/h, juste derrière les camions dénneigeurs. :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (28 Décembre 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas plus vite que vous, j'ai pris l'autoroute, et je roulais à 40km/h, juste derrière les camions dénneigeurs. :love:



Alors tu étais derrière nous, parce qu'on a pas vu de chasse-neige et la route était pas faite. On a perdu du temps parce qu'on est allé posé la voiture chez nous (bâtiment migros).

On s'est juste loupé.


----------



## J_K (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon et vous arrêtez avec ma voiture, et toi, oui toi, iMax, tu n'existe pas, tu n'as rien à dire dans ce thread, puisque tu as été un lâcheur sur ce coup! 

Et toi golf, je sais pas si ta vieille pigeot vaut bcp mieux que ma belle berline germanique!


----------



## sylko (28 Décembre 2005)

Et pour les absents qui ont eu tord, voici la meringue à la célèbre double crème de Gruyère. 






Et spécialement pour Playaman. Un agrandissement de la dite crème.  






Pour Pitchoune et LeSqual. Skier moins cher à Villars, c'est par ici!

https://secure.directaccess.ch/apps/easyski/showoffers.do?language=fr

Exemple: 26 francs le forfait journalier, le 1er janvier, alors que le tarif normal est de Fr.47.-. Pas mal, non?


----------



## Dory (28 Décembre 2005)

J'espère qu'aucun d'entre vous n'a de problème de cholestérol


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les absents qui ont eu tord, voici la meringue à la célèbre double crème de Gruyère.




   

c'est absolument in-to-lé-ra-ble


----------



## playaman (28 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en même temps, personne n'est mort...



Il s'en ai phallus de peu.


-> Sylko merci pour le rab  
...Je suis de nouveau tout vert 



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les absents qui ont eu tord, voici la meringue à la célèbre double crème de Gruyère.


Amusant, une meringue qui tire la langue 

Un autre souvenir...






Faut vraiment que je prenne le temps de manger une de ces fondue a la chantilly, pourtant j'y passe à l'Eveché  
Comme elle est bonne la cardinal dans ces bons bistrots Suisse :rateau:

... Bon bein jamais 3 sans 4


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Comme elle est bonne la cardinal dans ces bons bistrots Suisse :rateau:




Retire ces paroles immédiatement .. 

la Cardoche c'est la pire des bières ( bon ok les goûts et les couleurs...)


----------



## playaman (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Retire ces paroles immédiatement ..
> 
> la Cardoche c'est la pire des bières ( bon ok les goûts et les couleurs...)



Oui mais ca va bien avec la déco


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Retire ces paroles immédiatement ..
> 
> la Cardoche c'est la pire des bières ( bon ok les goûts et les couleurs...)


Hors Warteck point d'salut


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hors Warteck point d'salut









 ah non ! c'est fini pour toi


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

vous les suisses du sud comprenez pas la bière du nord  celle piquante avec du gout (de bâle)


----------



## golf (28 Décembre 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Et toi golf, je sais pas si ta vieille pigeot vaut bcp mieux que ma belle berline germanique!


Sans problème 
Faut pas se fier au look :rateau:


----------



## sylko (29 Décembre 2005)

Alors, cette fondue au Vacherin?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2005)

Je bosse sur ma galerie, mais là j'ai un petit creux.


----------



## iNano (29 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas bientôt fini ! Vous me donnez faim avec vos photos !   Et cette meringue double-crème à vraiment l'air terrible... :rateau:


----------



## golf (29 Décembre 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est bon, mais cela bouche juste une dent creuse ces trucs :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Décembre 2005)

Voici mes quelques photos, à l'arrache. Spéciale dédicace à Playa.


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

Sylko, elle était délicieuse, mais tu aurais pu mettre une photo où je suis mieux en valeur ! 

j'ai passé une excellente soirée, merci WebO pour l'invitation à l'arrache ! :love:


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voici mes quelques photos, à l'arrache. Spéciale dédicace à Playa.




Merci pour les photos WebO


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

je sais pas comment playa va prendre sa dédicace...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

Perso je le prendrais super mal.


----------



## playaman (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas comment playa va prendre sa dédicace...




Non c'est plutot sympa de me proposer des idées de ballades dans des coin buccollique


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

nous voilà rassurés !


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> nous voilà rassurés !




ouais !!  

Et les photos de Sylko ? :rose:


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

on a eu droit à un aperçu désastreux !


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> on a eu droit à un aperçu désastreux !




Photo booth aussi


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

je me disais aussi que tu n'avais encore rien dit !


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je me disais aussi que tu n'avais encore rien dit !




"Nous avons les moyens de vous faire parler"....façon vieux chnock allemand après la retraite de Stalingrad


----------



## Taho! (3 Janvier 2006)

merde, il va s'en servir pour me faire chanter !


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> merde, il va s'en servir pour me faire chanter !



 chanter ? pas assez tordu !!!

Chanter à poils sous la neige oui !!!... avec une meringue sur la tête !! ( oui je sais me retenir  )

...la double crème je la garde pour une soirée torride avec.....:love:


----------

